# MK4 Jetta Door Chime



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

can anyone out there please help me, i cant seem to find the door chime on this car, i would like to eliminate the door chime noise indefinitely. maybe there is an easier way or MOD i can do to eliminate the door chime, I've searched the forums and cant find anything about this.


----------



## MadeMan (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (djhackstyle)*

i did it on the mk3 but i dont know about yours. its a little box you gota pull out. just follow the sound under your steering wheel somewhere and pull that **** out!


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (MadeMan)*

i think you can vagcom it also but not sure on that


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (nab5126)*

its built into the cluster, not a relay like mk3's. id like to know how to vag it also.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (sgolf2000)*

mine does not ding, i wish it really would


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (nab5126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nab5126* »_mine does not ding, i wish it really would

Me neither, never heard it since I bought it, but it has always had problems with the DLC module on the drivers side, I gotta fix my latch in my door, it's wont click closed at the moment







bungee cord FTW, i'm gonna pull the the whole deal out and try to resolder the pins that are reported to break on them.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (Jay-Bee)*

canadain vehicles do not require the chime. came across this in my searches
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1650918


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (sgolf2000)*

found this too. scroll down to 17.instruments http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html seems like if you just change the 3rd digit in the instrument coding. from a 2 to a 1 or 3. it should do it. im definatly going to try tomorrow at work.


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (sgolf2000)*

you know what that seems so highly complicated i cant even begin to understand it, it seems like they are disabling the chime for certain things, i want to eliminate the chime PERIOD. so i have taken a few picture of my solution maybe someone will find it useful one day.


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta Door Chime (djhackstyle)*

Gauge Cluster Removed (theres a DIY on how to remove this gauge cluster on this forum so ill skip that) you will need TORX bits 10, 15 and 20
















notice the screws on both sides these are TORX screws
























pull these taps up carefully








turn it upside down and pull these tabs carefully aswell, all at the same time








low and behold the culprit








stick a flat head screw drive preferably a thin one, like so.








the speaker cover is now off








rip speaker out as you please, i choose to leave the little bracket holding it, you can remove that if you wish, that was merely my preference.









_Modified by djhackstyle at 10:57 PM 9-28-2008_


_Modified by djhackstyle at 10:58 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^Wow, coding it out in Vag-Com seems a lot easier, but good effort on the DIY instructions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GabMalcolm (Apr 17, 2017)

*How to remove speaker from circuit board*

Would anyone know how to remove the speaker once you get to the circuit board? Could you explain it to me in more details?


----------

